# pollen patties



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

river_rat2005 said:


> wanting to know whats the best pollen patty


RR, that's a easy question that I can't answer, But, your best bang for the buck is feed as much as you can in the fall for the best bees in the spring.
Good luck next spring.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

Keith how many brood cycles do you recommend feeding before winter, for best effect


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeff, we just finish with our first round of sub, about a seven pound round. The days now are getting shorter and the queens know it, but to answer your question for us here in calif & looking at almond pollination, aug 15--nov15 is our sweet spot for feeding sub.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Try this link http://www.extension.org/pages/Honey_Bee_Nutrition


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> RR, that's a easy question that I can't answer, But, your best bang for the buck is feed as much as you can in the fall for the best bees in the spring.
> Good luck next spring.


lmao keith.

I think what he can't say is break out a shovel and a 20 gallon tote... lmao.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

I used this pattie recipe last year in the UK, best I have season I have ever had http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246454


----------

